# WAGO 750-8212 (PFC200) Analog Input from PT100



## regeditor (9 Juni 2022)

Hello,

Can anyone please tell what is the correspondent library to be added in e!COCKPIT to be used in order to read the analog input signal from a PT100 sensor?
How to visualize the read analog signal with a proper scaling? Can such a small task be done via LD based program? I did not find any ladder element or block diagram related to ADC or AI.

Thanks in advance
Khaled


----------



## Oberchefe (9 Juni 2022)

If you're using Modules like 750-460/461, the raw value has to be divided by 10 to get the temperature in Celsius


----------



## regeditor (9 Juni 2022)

Hello Oberchefe, 

Thank you for your reply. I'm actually using the 750-455 4 channels AI module. Before the scaling process, is it possible to know the corresponding library for analog input read? 

Khaled


----------



## Oberchefe (9 Juni 2022)

> I'm actually using the 750-455 4 channels AI module



This Module is a 4-20mA Input Module. This is the wrong Module for reading PT100(at least without any additional interface). There's no need for any library for this kind of stuff.


----------



## regeditor (10 Juni 2022)

Thank you for your reply.

Can you please relate to the additional interface/circuitry?

Consider that I am using the correct module for temp measurement, what would be the ST syntax to read the raw analog value from the PT100?


----------



## KLM (10 Juni 2022)

The raw values are delivered by linking a variable at the device configuration to the AI/AO channel. To scale the raw value you could use FuAI or FuAO fro WagoAppBuilding library.


----------



## regeditor (10 Juni 2022)

KLM schrieb:


> The raw values are delivered by linking a variable at the device configuration to the AI/AO channel. To scale the raw value you could use FuAI or FuAO fro WagoAppBuilding library.


Thank you KLM!

I will give it a try and make a feedback.

Have a good day


----------



## regeditor (25 Juni 2022)

Kalosmani schrieb:


> Thank you KLM!
> 
> I will give it a try and make a feedback.
> 
> Have a good day





KLM schrieb:


> The raw values are delivered by linking a variable at the device configuration to the AI/AO channel. To scale the raw value you could use FuAI or FuAO fro WagoAppBuilding library.


Hello again,

Thanks for the information about the needed library (WagoAppBuilding). The FuAI scales the analog input with boundary conditioning (rMin, rMax). This process can be achieved also using simple mathematical functions (mimicking the Fu2Point function) where the inputted raw value, is first scaled TO_REAL then simply divided/multiplied by a specific scalar according to the sensor range of conversion.

Thanks again..


----------

